
Ask HN: What your thoughts about the bulletproof coffee? - chukye
too much buzz on it and I can&#x27;t find a scientific article about
======
dchuk
I used the keto diet to lose about 30lbs last year. Took a break through the
holidays because fuck avoiding carbs on Thanksgiving. Just started back up on
it this week, been doing bulletproof coffee every morning again.

It's great if you want a lot of fat and some protein in the morning. I
actually mix in a bit of vanilla flavored protein powder as well for flavor
and protein (adds a little sugar but whatever).

I don't think it's some magical energy drug, that's probably all placebo, get
some adderall if you want an upper. But if you've trained your body to consume
fat for energy rather than glycogen, bulletproof satiates that for a bit, so
it's a nice breakfast replacement.

~~~
jackgolding
I lost 90 lbs while increasing my bench press to 3x5 180 lbs doing keto last
year (I weighed 360 lbs to start.) I also (kind of by accident/laziness) ended
up doing IFT for most of this time so I would only eat from 11:45 AM to 7:45
PM.

I personally found protein shakes or hard boiled eggs to be an easy way to
start the day when I did eat breakfast. I have tried the coffee before at
cafes and didn't like it, didn't think it was some kind of miracle upper too
(compared to say coffee.)

------
sgwealti
[https://gizmodo.com/bulletproof-coffee-debunking-the-hot-
but...](https://gizmodo.com/bulletproof-coffee-debunking-the-hot-buttered-
hype-1681321467)

~~~
nxsynonym
fun read, but about as scientific as the claims it's trying to debunk.

I've had bulletproof coffee, and it's just O.K. More of a marketing gimmick
than a super coffee-bean.

I do enjoy butter-coffee though, especially as a someone who follows a semi-
keto diet.

------
borplk
It's just marketing fluff.

If you like the taste go for it. Add a little bit of butter to your coffee and
shake it up and what not. And I'd skip any extra oil/drop additions.

------
paulcole
Great marketing but pretty much total bullshit.

~~~
jpetersonmn
Haven't heard of this stuff before, but I"m with you. "Brain Octane Oil"
:rollseyes:

------
bjourne
Coffee and whipped cream works for me. Not cream IN the coffee -- that's
disgusting -- but 2 dl cream and 3 dl coffee separately. Works wonders when I
need to focus on some problem intensely for many hours. Are you a fatass? No,
it is SUGAR and cream that makes you fat.

------
DoreenMichele
I have zero firsthand experience with it. This is a description I found:

 _" Bulletproof Coffee", a coffee drink with butter and medium-chain
triglyceride derived from coconut oil._

Medium chain triglycerides are medically recommended for people with very
serious gut issues, such as stomach cancer or cystic fibrosis. The last time I
tried to find a handy source for that factoid, I couldn't readily do so.
Suffice it to say I have CF and this is common knowledge in the CF community.

MCT oil is readily absorbed without having to be broken down. In fact, it can
be absorbed topically. So it literally requires zero digestion to be put to
use by the body. In some circles, this is interpreted to mean that it is
valuable because no calories are wasted on processing it. My personal opinion
is that detail is probably largely irrelevant and it is probably more
important for other reasons that the process of digestion gets skipped.

MCT oil is also beneficial to gut flora. Additionally, the gut contains about
70 percent of your immune cells.

So if you have any kind of (possibly unidentified) gut issue or immune
problem, the MCT oil may be beneficial for that reason. People who have such
issues and discover MCT oil typically have glowing things to say about it.

If you don't have any such issues, you may not think it is anything special.

You can look up studies on the health benefits of coffee. I do freelance
writing and have written a few articles on the topic. Among other things, it
boosts performance if consumed an hour before your workout.

I have not specifically tried this coffee, but my firsthand experience is that
caffeine plus healthy fats can do miraculous things for me _when I need it._ I
used to eat butter sandwiches with lots of diet coke when I had a lot of pain.
The combination of two chemically significant foods can have a multiplier
effect.

Having said that, I imagine that someone in generally good health will likely
find it yawn worthy at best, if not downright revolting. My condition is
better than it used to be. I cannot possibly choke down half to three quarters
of a stick of butter anymore, which I used to do pretty often.

A good practice is start a food journal. Keep it for a bit to establish a
baseline. Introduce one and only one change to your diet. Track it for a
couple of weeks minimum. This is the best way to see if it does anything for
you in specific.

/not medical advice, just me trying to occupy myself while recovering from a
stupid fall

------
dontJudge
Total bullshit.

Coffee is fine. Butter is fine. Mixing them together is nothing special.

Adding butter does not help you lose weight. At least not directly. It could
help you feel satisfied so you end up eating less than you may have otherwise.

